
Seeking New Businesses and Better Lives, Investors on the Coasts Move Inland - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/15/business/smallbusiness/venture-capital-move-inland.html
======
Kaibeezy
_The Midwest could support a dozen more funds of the same size, he said. “If
we had co-investors here, this place would be just going crazy.”_

That’s a $1.2 billion fund. $15 billion to light up the economy of half of the
US (well, present circumstances notwithstanding). Intelligent political
leadership should be (have been) pushing this. Is (was) it happening?

